# Fridge on LPG While Travelling



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Our fridge is only 2 way so it runs on LPG unless on a 230 v hookup. Apparantly this is quite common on RVs although not universal, some are 3 way. 
I thought it was illegal to have a gas appliance lit while travelling or does this not apply if fed from an LPG tank ? 
Are the regulations the same throughout Europe ? 

Thanks in advance 

Jim


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I think your right jim, seems odd to me as it's ok to run your motor on LPG but not your fridge.

Pity GT is not about, he could quote us chapter and verse

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Olley
Is yours 3 way ? 

Jim


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jim no gas or 110v only, I am looking to wire up a 240v inverter which will run all the 240 and 110v services when the engines running. 

Olley


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I always thought is wasn't illegal to run a fridge or heater when travelling, just a safety thing, which came in from the caravan council or whoever they are. 

We use our heater all the time when travelling, the fridge also if we are going on a stop start mission.

We turn it off for ferries, and petrol station , though that doesn't seem to cause problems in the States :?

There was a post on here probably by GT that said something about the legality.

Can't find it though  

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Road_Runner_644 said:


> We turn it off for ferries, and petrol station , though that doesn't seem to cause problems in the States :?


Hi Dave 
It's remembering to do this, 8O I forgot about it on the ferry this year and I've also filled up with it lit .. :roll: even though there is a warning sign to this effect on the fuel flap . 
I was reading a US forum post about travelling with the furnace ( blown air heater) lit .. Then another who ran his gennie in summer to run his roof air con.. They don't seem to have as many petty rules over the pond.. 
Pity GT isn't here :lol:

Al the best


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

As GT is no longer with us, perhaps Merlin can have a stab at it??

Sharon


----------



## 88734 (May 9, 2005)

George says its ok but I wouldn’t do it myself as petrol stations like it to be turned off, also motorway service arrears. I find if a lorry goes past my van the draft blows it out and it relight itself. Also it will get a lot colder on 12 volt.


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

We always ran our fridge on lpg whilst traveling,same with service stations and refilling with gas we always shut it off.I never came across any americans that ran with the furnace on but in late june/july they were runing with the genny on to keep the AC on (the general perseption also being it is cheaper that way than using the engine run AC) i gave up on that one but the engine run AC was good enough for us.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi all from the sunny USA. We have always run our Reefer on LPG whilst travelling. We always shut it down when filling up or while on-board a Ferry. That's one reason to use the main door to exit, rather than a driver's door if fitted. Because you then pass the Reefer on the way out of the door. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim and all
Don't know for sure, but we always let our fridge run on LPG whilst driving as we do not have a 12 volt option on ours but it does automatically switch from AC to LPG when I disconnect the mains hook up so I just let it run.
Can't really see any problems other than the obvious spark issues at gas stations !!!!!

Hey John I thought you were on holiday???? Is Florida that boring mate???

Keith


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*fridge on 12v*

Deviating slightly from the start of the thread, the fridge on our A/S Talisman (1992) always struggled if the weather got hot, but particularly on 12 volt. I improved this to some extent by running heavier cable (I used 13 amp mains cable, using 2 cores for live, and one core for earth (the fridge already having chassis earth.)

We are now in the process of buying a a Rapido 746 following the demise of Tilly in Bulgaria, and one thing I am looking forward to is a good sized fridge that works!
Andy


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

kands said:


> Hey John I thought you were on holiday???? Is Florida that boring mate??? Keith


 :lol: Hi Keith. Yes I am on Holiday. But while we are wating for the Titles, registration in Montana and insurance. I am trying out the Wifi card and getting to know the set up and how it works best. :wink:

(Besides. I have to see if you are talking about me and what I might be missing. :lol: )


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Keith has a Wifie! :lol: 

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi bagshanty
That's an interesting avatar you have yourself there, which ship is it? I can't read it because my eyes are not what they used to be.
My eyes are dim etc.....
Welcome to the site by the way, enjoy.....................

Keith


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Avatar*

We're slipping off topic here, but briefly, the clue is Bagshanty - as Bacchante was known (I'm sure I don't need to translate Bagshanty!). I struggled to find an individual handle and avatar
see www.hmsbacchante.co.uk (where I'm "Isaac")
Andy


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Slightly off topic but have you noticed how many people smoke ( a cigarette ) when they are filling their fuel tanks in France :?: :?: Quite a few of the attendants in the non self service ones also smoke while they are filling you up :!: :!:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I know it's off topic but this happens all the time here, and the other guys will forgive us I'm sure....Please.....

Link has a familiar picture, only mine had F72 painted on it's side, HMS Juno. Left that and went into boats, never saw another fishing trawler again thank goodness.

All the best mate

Keith


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

HI, I asked the question about having lpg on whilst travelling with a view to having the heating on during the colder weather. As I understood Truma were to introduce a crash valve for just that eventuality. However the response was that gas has to be turned off whilst travelling in UK but it is permissable in Germany. I would love to be able to use the heater whilst travelling to avoid the additional expense of having an Eberspacher fitted. Presume this would also apply to the fridge.
Ian


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Could you use the cab heater while travelling? My wife frequently sits in the hab area when travelling and she has not complained about it being cold in the back. There has been snow outside in France, the Alps, the Pyrenees on occasion when we have been on holiday. I suppose it might be necessary to change the engine thermostat for a 'Winter' one, but if the heater is working properly and the engine gets up to the correct temperature the heater should provide enough heat.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

So, up to now no one can pinpoint the regulation that categorically prohibits using a gas appliance while travelling .. :? :?:


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim

The Regulation 96 of the Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1986 do. I am trying to find an ol-line version...

bob


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Assuming that it is illegal, what; if any difference will this make?
I for one will continue to run my fridge on lpg when travelling, i think it highly unlikely that if pulled over the police would check this specific point. 

Expect they would be to busy trying to find something serious :lol: 

olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Ok, think I found it 



> REFRIGERATORS
> 29 The Motor Vehicles Construction and Use) Regulations allow an LPG fuelled refrigerator to be used when a vehicle is on the road if the refrigerator is fitted with a flame failure device, an adequate flue (necessary in vehicles only and not in trailers), is properly secured and does not show a naked flame. Where a refrigerator is used whilst the vehicle is on the road, it is recommended that an additional air intake with an effective area of not less than 13 cm2 be provided in the floor of the vehicle below the refrigerator, sited to prevent a draught from extinguishing the burner or pilot flame. On some larger refrigerators installed in vehicles there is a provision for operation from a 12 volt battery supply for use while the vehicle is in motion. This option should be encouraged where it is available.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> Assuming that it is illegal, what; if any difference will this make?
> I for one will continue to run my fridge on lpg when travelling, i think it highly unlikely that if pulled over the police would check this specific point.
> 
> Expect they would be to busy trying to find something serious :lol:
> ...


I guess unless you have a cut off valve it is to do with safety...

There are enough dangers at the average accident for the emergency services such as petrol, acid, magnesium from some car engines and gas struts from tail gate and boots ( which explode under heat) with out adding one that can be avoided. Gas from gas propelled vehicles is, as I understand it, under a higher pressure than we get after our regulator, and goes off with a very quick flash.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

As i understand it to two LPG engine tanks have cut off valves, and i believe the domestic does as well, it would have to be a very serious accident to cause a penetration of any of these tanks, a much more likely scenario in such an accident would be for the petrol tank to be split and the fuel to ignite, this could then heat the tanks, however they would not explode, the safety valves would release the pressure, and the released LPG would add to the fire.

If i had not exited the RV by the time the LPG added to the fire i would be dead anyway :roll:

So i don't think i am adding significantly to the overall risk that any of us takes when we drive on the road.

Olley


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

I am thinking of a fractured gas pipe. I guess if you drive with the gas on you know about it. If you are in an accident the emergency crews, who may have to cut you out,may not...


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I would agree that having a pipe full of gas increases the risk of fire in the event of an accident, but if we assume that the valve fails and there is an escape, this would be in the form of a large flame, to see an example of this light up your blowtorch without letting any air in the sides of the nozzle. it would not explode. 

All of the pipe work is in copper or steel, where as the petrol pipework is in plastic, i know which i think is more likely to be damaged.

Olley


----------

